# Hey Folx



## madalyn (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi! I'm Madalyn. I'm pretty new as a writer. I'm 19 and I've previously only been on teen writing forums. They didn't do me much good. I've written a lot of poetry, and I've attempted a few novels, but never gotten more than about half-way to completion (I have about 30,000 words of my latest attempt.) Needless to say I have never published anything. I hope I find a good fit here; I don't pretend that my writing is great or polished, but it's pretty good and reading/reviewing it will not be a waste of y'all's time (I promise! :thumbr

The material I start with is basically just whatever random, surreal, feverish junk comes into my head. I write to entertain myself, to have an outlet for emotions I would otherwise have to take out on myself (or my cat), to make something all of my own. I have it on good authority that I have something(s) important to say, so that's another reason.

Among the things I am deeply passionate about: music, spirituality, LGBT activism. \\/ If I had to choose a favorite book, I'd say _The Lathe of Heaven_ by Ursula LeGuin (favorite film: David Lynch's INLAND EMPIRE.)


----------



## Baron (Sep 20, 2010)

Y'all have to be American.  Welcome to writingforums.com.  Take a look around, I'm sure you'll find plenty to interest you.  I look forward to seeing your work.


----------



## Farror (Sep 20, 2010)

FOLKS!

Oh, and welcome!


----------



## Nickie (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi there Madalyn, and welcome to the forums.


Nickie


----------



## madalyn (Sep 20, 2010)

Farror said:


> FOLKS!


 
What, you mean I have to spell properly??? That's outrageous! :O


----------



## Farror (Sep 20, 2010)

You certainly don't have to, if you can live with the sound of my teeth constantly grinding.


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 20, 2010)

David Lynch is one of my favourite directors. TWIN PEAKS!. . .Blue Velvet freaked me out a bit _too_ much though 

Welcome, I hope you have a positive experience on here. I'm Bruno mwahaha, look forward to reading your stuff.


----------



## Gumby (Sep 20, 2010)

Hi Maddy! Welcome!  Just ignore the sound of teeth grinding... we expect Farror will be toothless from all the grinding soon enough.   ( you're not the only American here, tee hee! )


----------



## daisydaisy (Sep 20, 2010)

Welcome!!


----------



## madalyn (Sep 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone! I'm sure I will enjoy it here, but still I was concerned with whether / how much it would matter that I'm pretty young and my writing reflects it. I am alone in this? :/

Edit: Twin Peaks rocks!!! But my favorites are still his creepier films, like Mulholland Drive and Eraserhead.


----------



## Olly Buckle (Sep 21, 2010)

You are certainly not our youngest writer, and quality does not seem to bre related to age. Long time since I read any Ursula Le Guin, but she has been a favourite for a long time.


----------



## Baron (Sep 21, 2010)

madalyn said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm sure I will enjoy it here, but still I was concerned with whether / how much it would matter that I'm pretty young and my writing reflects it. I am alone in this? :/
> 
> Edit: Twin Peaks rocks!!! But my favorites are still his creepier films, like Mulholland Drive and Eraserhead.


 
You're certainly not the only young member here and definitely not the youngest.  Welcome to WF


----------



## Bruno Spatola (Sep 21, 2010)

Eraserhead is a great film, very odd but, that's what makes Lynch such a good director. You're not the only younger one, I'm only 18. 

If you're a good writer you're a good writer, age tends not to affect it that much. It affects people's grammar more than anything else. I was really nervous to post anything because of my age though, so I know what you mean. 

No-one has used my age against me in critiques, so I guess it isn't a problem. Good luck


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 21, 2010)

madalyn said:


> Thanks everyone! I'm sure I will enjoy it here, but still I was concerned with whether / how much it would matter that I'm pretty young and my writing reflects it. I am alone in this? :/



Nope, it doesn't matter how young you are, so long as you have an interest for writing.  We have a couple high school aged people here.

And welcome to the site, mad!


----------



## madalyn (Sep 21, 2010)

KangTheMad said:


> And welcome to the site, mad!


 
Maddy, please. ^^


----------



## KangTheMad (Sep 22, 2010)

madalyn said:


> Maddy, please. ^^



Alright, maddy


----------

